

Google shutdown their weather API? - swernli
http://goingtorain.com/x

======
equalsione
It's OK HN, I got this.

\- Bad Google! Bad Google. On another note, here's a link to my totally
unrelated startup.

\- These guys are idiots for depending on someone else for their data. They
should be out there building a nationwide - hell, worldwide - array of weather
stations. It's the lack of ambition that gets me. On another note, here's a
link to my totally unrelated startup.

\- These guys are idiots for building a service around an unsupported API even
throught it was fun, useful and there are many viable alternatives out there.
On another note, here's a link to my totally unrelated startup.

\- This is really bad. On another note, here's a link to my totally unrelated
startup.

\- I blame Apple for this. On another note, here's a link to my totally
unrelated startup.

\- I will now tell an irrelevant, self-absorbed anecdote about how I left
school early, didn't go to college, got funded, ran my company into the
ground, flipped and am now working on my next startup. On another note, here's
a link to my totally unrelated startup.

------
anavarrete
I found this weather script that behaves much better than the discontinued by
Google. I hope it helps. <http://www.freeweatherforecasts.com/>

------
tangue
AFAIK it was an unofficial API, discovered,through some hack on iGoogle, so
despite all the tutorials on the web, basing any service on top of it was a
risky business

